
Graphsage - notanum
http://snap.stanford.edu/graphsage/
======
notanum
[http://i.stanford.edu/~jure/pub/talks2/graphsage_gin-ita-
feb...](http://i.stanford.edu/~jure/pub/talks2/graphsage_gin-ita-feb19.pdf)

